# Los Angeles Monsterpalooza Anyone?



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

chop shop - you got a link for them or any other info? Tried the web to no avail. When is it?
HM


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Hallomarine said:


> chop shop - you got a link for them or any other info? Tried the web to no avail. When is it?
> HM


Yeah, here you go:

http://www.rubberroom101.com/monsterpalooza2011/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I might have to come up and check it out!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool Bobzilla, Check out Casey Love if you go...He and my lil brother were friends as kids, lived across the street. He flippin amazing.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Do they sell props and masks there. If so I might go.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Monsterpalooza is a relatively small show compared to Transworld. Transworld, as much as we wanted to go is cost prohibitive.

We went to Monsterpalooza last year and it is pretty interesting. There are a couple vendors there that also go to the other haunt shows, but it is predominantly makeup FX people.

Monsterpalooza is local for us, so we will be going the first night, Friday the 8th when it isn't busy.

There is a vendor there that has asked us to set up a display in their booth. Still debating that one ...


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Are there any vendors there that sell props?


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Midnight Studios is one major one.

Everyone is "selling stuff" there ... but some are "movie related".

Its worth checking out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

I will be going on Saturday!


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Reminder ... Monsterpalooza is this weekend.

I will be going with a group of fellow haunters Friday evening (when it is less crowded).

Anyone looking to meet up with fellow haunters, let me know via PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

It was preety cool. A ton of masks but the only Haunt prop type stuff I saw, was Midnight studios props and Haunted Memories portraits. Overall great to have this type of event in the area. Had a ton of fun, and saw a bunch of cool people. Looking forward to next years.


----------



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It was preety cool. A ton of masks but the only Haunt prop type stuff I saw, was Midnight studios props and Haunted Memories portraits. Overall great to have this type of event in the area. Had a ton of fun, and saw a bunch of cool people. Looking forward to next years.


I agree, there wasn't much in the way of haunt props, but I expected that as it was advertised as SFX. Many of the masks were incredible. 

I did buy some stuff from Midnight Studios, including a brand new prop:http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/diredebb-albums-pesci.html

And I picked up some of the Haunted Memories portraits as well. The show deal was hard to resist.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats one cool looking prop you bought there. Midnight studios did had some cool stuff, I wonder if they had some good show ending prices today. Which Haunted Memories Portraints did you get. I made arrangements to get the 2 Large Pirate ones.


----------



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thats one cool looking prop you bought there. Midnight studios did had some cool stuff, I wonder if they had some good show ending prices today. Which Haunted Memories Portraints did you get. I made arrangements to get the 2 Large Pirate ones.


I got the individual man and woman 8x10s that look like they are husband and wife (the younger ones, not the elderly couple). And an 8x10 of a little girl (to put a "family" set together). And the last one was the mother and child where the mother turns into a vamp. The baby's face is priceless!

These are for a future expansion that I have planned that will be an enclosed area. I will probably pick up a few more of the smaller sized ones as well. There were so many choices, it's hard to decide which ones.

I will be looking for frames at the thrifts now


----------

